# February Photo Contest - Nautical Decay Submissions



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*February Photo Contest - Nautical Decay Submissions & Voting*

There's a little over two hours left, but I'm going to get started. Voting begins immediately and will end Sunday at midnight on 3/4. Please wait until after midnight tonight to vote.

To vote for your favorites email your top 3 selections to [email protected]. You must vote for 3 / You must include your 2cool handle and you cannot vote for your own submission. That's it. It's that easy.

One final note. Thanks to all of you that participated. I think this was a tough assignment and you efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #1 - Chicapesca*

I cropped this a little, did a little tweaking with the contrast and saturation and that's it.

Camera FujiFinepix S5200 / shutter 1/62 / f3.2 / ISO400


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #2 - Terry G*

sony "cybershot" 7.2, digital, standard shot, i.e. called "decaying foot prints in the sand."


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #3 - Gator Nutz*

Overcast day at Rollover Pass. Saw this bottle strapped to the rusting rail and it intrigued me. The bottom was cut out so I suppose someone had been using it as a rod holder. I took a number of different exposures of the railing but I kept coming back to this one for some reason.
Nikon D40
18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens
no flash
1/125 sec exposure time
focal length 55mm
aperture f/13.0
ISO 200
PP brightness and contrast tweeks


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #4 - Dances with Fishes*

Surfside beach, 
120 mm 
1/800 
f5.6 
ISO 320
Nikon D70s


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #5 - my3peas*

f/4.0 
ISO 100 
FL: 30.1mm 
Taken w/ Sony 717 
PP: Curves, levels, noise reduction

Taken down on Bryan Beach/Surfside/Quintana (which is?) 

The start of the day was awesome for fishing. The waters were smooth as glass in the morning. 
Later in the afternoon this storm rolled in quite fast and left the beach desolate. We were on our way 
out when I told my husband to stop so I could get a shot of this. I love the feeling of the photo. The back 
and foreground add so much to the shipwreck


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #6 - pocketfisherman*

Shot in Port O'Connor TX with a Canon EOS30 and Canon EF-16-35mm F2.8L zoom.
Shot raw and process with Adobe CS2


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #7 - Richg99*

Seabrook Shipyard, Feb 23, 2007. I wouldn't go to sea on this boat.

Sony DSC-H5 / shutter 1/400 / f5.6 / ISO 200


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #8 - Mrs Backlasher*

My husband and I went to Hawaii for our 40th wedding anniversary in November 2005. While we were there, we toured the USS Arizona Memorial, which is on the water at Pearl Harbor. After the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor during WWII, the remains of the USS Arizona were left in their sunken condition, and the dead were left onboard. The Memorial was constructed on top of the sunken ship. Portions of the ship remain above the water line.

*The photo I'm submitting* was taken while standing in the USS Arizona Memorial at Pearl Harbor and looking out toward the shore. There is a part of the USS Arizona jutting above the water line in it's rusting, decayingstate. This is quite a contrast to the beauty of Hawaii seen on the shore, and the beautiful sky and clouds of the day.

(The black & white markers on the water are to mark the remains of other ships that were sunk during the attack on Pearl Harbor. There are more in the area, too. That was a day of terrible destruction.)


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #9 - Koru*

*Rudder Post*
Natural Colour
f=34mm (35mm)
ISO 80
f2.7
1/30

Post processing was to lighten and frame.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #10 - Charles Helm*

Remains of the Day

Ruined buildings along the Gulf, South Padre Island

28 MM @ f8 in Program Mode
ISO 200

Significantly cropped, some shadow/highlight adjustment, multiple color corrections, unsharp mask.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #11 - Dorado Mahi*

Taken with a 5-megapixal digital camera. Taken in a 
heavy overcast with light fog before going fishing one 
morning. Camera settings were at 1/80 sec, f/2.8, set at ISO 
64. Basic levels, curves and hue/sat adjustment and a pano type cropping.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #12 - Landcruiser*

Not much, but here it is. It's the rusty hull of an old shrimp boat on the Texas City ****. I had a tough time finding something good to take a picture of. I did get a neat one legged bird down off 147. This is one of my better bird pics. I am new to photo taking, so I'm still learning a whole bunch.

Both shots taken with Canon 20D and 70-300mm lens. Both shots at 70mm. Nothing fancy on the settings. Auto program mode is what I was in, so I did not adjusting or processing. As you can see, I got some dust or dirty lens. There is a bad spot in the right upper part of my pics.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #13 - MT Stringer*

I found this boat on the banks of the San Jacinto River. Upon closer inspecton, I see a window air conditioner and other evidence that this heap has been lived in (maybe still). If only this old boat could talk, I bet it would have some kind of story to tell.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #14*

This image was shot around mid-day February 17th. The sunken sailboat is in a slip at the Topwater Grill shrimp dock off Galveston Bay. The shot was taken with a Nikon D200, 18-70 DX lens with a circular polorizer. The image was processed HDR in Photometric and resized and sharpened in PS2. The picture was composed to show all the elements creating decay of this old boat...sun, wind, salt water...and neglect...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Bump*

just a little. Feel free to comment...I've unlocked the thread.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks. I agree with MT, if those old boats could talk. 
I never got to it but along High Island beach the old highway is still there. Hurricanes, tides and erosion have taken it but you can still see parts of the road. I look at that and imagine cars zipping along it at 70 mph. How long ago was that? Anyway, I thought it would have been good for the contest. Maybe next time.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I didn't see your photo entered activescrape... maybe my Firefox hasn't opened it or something.

I'd just like to say it was hard to choose this month. I liked all the photos and I felt they all covered the Nautical Decay theme well. 

Well done all of us.  And thank you Rusty for running the contest. rosesm


----------

